# scotty cameron rust removal



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

My scotty Cameron circa 62 got some rust on it, I guess there was some moisture on it when i put it in the head cover. Is there any way to get this off.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

so metal polishing creams, liquids ect. are good for that it will make it shiney too!


----------



## HoosierGolfer (Aug 11, 2008)

I know many Cameron owners swear by a couple of products called Brasso or Flitz. Both can be bought at Lowes. Both will remove rust and not harm the finish.
I use electrical grade CRC silicone for protection on my Scotty's. It leaves no residue and will not harm the finish. It is dry unlike oil, so nothing like sand or fertilizer will stick.

Mark


----------



## HoosierGolfer (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of the CRC. This is none petroleum based so it is safe on any finish.

Mark


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never tryed crc ele grade on my clubs butit does work great on over things so I guess it would work well there too


----------

